# 2002 nh tc45d



## TurbineGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

Am considering a 2002 TC45D, any thoughts or recommendations? I heard the newer Boomer tractors were not as robust as the earlier ones, but I don't know the cut-off date. This unit has 1125 hrs on it, FEL and heated cab with turf tires on it - asking $16.5k. Tell me all you know, good and the bad. 

Thanks all,
Jerry


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Howdy Jerry, 

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland Tractor Forum.

For a series of reviews on the TC45 tractor, go to the following internet site: http://www.tractorbynet.com/guide/NewHolland/tc45/reviews 

All of these reviews of the TC45 tractor are favorable. I didn't see anything major regarding problems reported. 

Also go to http://www.tractorhouse.com and do a search for TC45's for sale to get an idea on (dealer) price versus hours, condition, and features. 

Personally, I would love to own one, but my old 3600 never gives me any major problems.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome Jerry.
Do know of local mech that could take look also test spin?


----------



## TurbineGuy (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the responses guys. I am quite familiar with the TC45D as I owned a 2001 for several years but sold it 5 yrs ago when I went off gallivanting about the country. I really didn't plan to be back so soon. Now my neighbor won't sell it back because he likes it too much. What's with that!
In my original post I was looking for the timeframe when NH changed from Shibaura to LS. I followed your advice Big_T and did some digging. It would seem that (and my dates may be wrong) around the 2005 timeframe NH & Shibaura parted ways on the CUT line and NH now is rebadging LS tractors in the CUT line. A local NH dealer said the newer units aren't as robust as the older Shibaura-based tractors. However, on the forums I've seen only happy and satisfied owners of LS tractors. I'm not sure which way to go on this yet, pocketbook may define direction. Either way, I was very happy with the TC45D I owned previously and truly loved the Super Steer function. Time for some hunting and some test driving. I've been around tractors since I was a boy, Massey's, Oliver's, Farmall's and John Deere's - I think I'd prefer to do my own inspections. Besides why let someone else have all the fun?

Jerry


----------

